# Ohiyo gozaimasu {Good morning}



## CirenWitch (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello everyone :3 

Ironicly, my name is Kat. I joined here because I just got a brand new seal point, and very adorable ragdoll kitten named Ebi. From wha I have seen, this is a very helpfull and friendly site, and I promise to contribute usefull information when I can. <3


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We're happy to have you! I have a seal point Balinese and a Blue point Siamese. It sounds as if you have some very special kitties! Welcome!


----------



## CirenWitch (Feb 14, 2007)

Why thank you ;D, 

I have heard of Balinese, and my grandmother has had Siamese all of her life. They are very wonderfull kitties.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Kon ban wa!  I'm Mike, the butler/can-opener/man-friday and flunky of the Jellicle Tribe. Welcome to the forum, it's lots of fun here and we're quite happy that you dropped in


----------



## CirenWitch (Feb 14, 2007)

Wai! I'm happy to see someone els who speaks some Japanese :3 . It does look like alot of fun. Not to mention the members are my kinda people!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Kat, I hope we get to see some pictures


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hello and Purrs! Looking forward to seeing the beautiful kittys!


----------



## CirenWitch (Feb 14, 2007)

Well ofcourse! 

I'll post some pictures in the picture part of the forum in a little while :3


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome! I love siamese! I grew up with them and they are awesome little guys!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! I don't speak Japanese, but I like Japanese food :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## CirenWitch (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah yeah me too! I love Japanese food, animation, and the language, it's so purty <3

Soba noodles.. mmn!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

CirenWitch said:


> Wai! I'm happy to see someone els who speaks some Japanese :3 . It does look like alot of fun. Not to mention the members are my kinda people!


I was stationed in Japan and on Okinawa when I was in the service, and learned enough Japanese to get by in most cases. But that was many years ago, and because of not using it, I've forgotten a great deal of it, except for things like greetings, simple questions and such.

My Japanese is sukoshi these days


----------



## CirenWitch (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh wow! You were stationed in Japan? I've always wanted to go there, but that probably wouldn't be the best time and place. x] 

Do your cats wake you up? I just had the most adorable alarm clock this morning. <3 Well, untill her tongue accidently went up my nose >-<


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

CirenWitch said:


> Do your cats wake you up? I just had the most adorable alarm clock this morning. <3 Well, untill her tongue accidently went up my nose >-<


  Actually, no. I work nights, so on my days (nights) off, I maintain the same schedule so my body don't get confused (it does that alot any more :lol: ) So, I'm up most of the night.


----------

